# No-Knead Bread on the Stone



## bow-chan (Nov 21, 2013)

So Yesterday  before I headed to work, I mixed up the fairly standard and well known No-Knead Bread.

I used about 25% Whole Wheat/75% Bread Flour and a hand full of Oats (Quaker) and let it go.

I was going to Dutch Oven it on the Grill, but decided to get brave (stupid?) and try it on the stone...

Shaping it was a challenge, but I think it did pretty well













01Shaped.jpg



__ bow-chan
__ Nov 21, 2013






On The Stone @ 450-475













02OnTheStone.jpg



__ bow-chan
__ Nov 21, 2013






15 Minutes Into it













0315MinsIn.jpg



__ bow-chan
__ Nov 21, 2013






35 Minutes Later













0435MinDone.jpg



__ bow-chan
__ Nov 21, 2013






Time For Lunch!













05TimeToEat.jpg



__ bow-chan
__ Nov 21, 2013
__ 1






You have to dig that funky shape.. its "Artisan" ;)


----------



## shtrdave (Nov 21, 2013)

That looks great, some homemade salty butter and maybe a bit of strawberry or grape jam, and you would be set for the evening.
That is a heck of a stone you have there, what is it or was it before it became your grill accessory?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks great. Make it all the time in the DO! I like to substitute a 1/4 cup of the liquid with Fire Water, ads a bit of a kick!!!


----------



## disco (Nov 21, 2013)

I would really like a slice of that!

Disco


----------



## bow-chan (Nov 21, 2013)

shtrdave said:


> That is a heck of a stone you have there, what is it or was it before it became your grill accessory?


Oh!, You noticed my grill Pizza "Slab"?

That is a 15.5" Kiln Shelf













IMG_8940.JPG



__ bow-chan
__ Nov 21, 2013






I think it cost me around $25 at a Ceramics Supply Shop about 6 years ago...

I got it after I cracked a couple of the "Pizza Stone" that you see in stores

The Rectangles are Kiln Posts, 4x2x2

I also modified my grill by closing off 95% of gap in the back between the Fire Box and the Lid with some stainless steel sheet. It helps keep the temps consistent with the wind


----------

